
Revactor: concurrency library that adds Erlang-like features to Ruby 1.9 - luccastera
http://doc.revactor.org/files/README.html
======
rontr
[http://www.nabble.com/Erlang-concurrency-
to14747956.html#a14...](http://www.nabble.com/Erlang-concurrency-
to14747956.html#a14754176)

